# Cheapest Wormer and Flea+Tick for LGDs



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I have two Anatolian shepherds; both are still growing, but at this point my female is 91lbs and my male is 123lbs. As I'm sure many of you know worming and flea and tick medication is really pricey. We'll do what we gotta do, but currently we are paying around $50 a month on this stuff. We are using Iterceptor plus for worms and K9 Advantix II for flea and tick (so far it has still been working for us, although we have heard that resistance is growing). We looked into getting a combination medication for worms, fleas, and ticks, but couldn't find anything that kills the same amount of stuff as what we are already using. For example Revolution does not kill ticks and we have a big problem with those in our area. 

So do we have any better options? What do you guys use?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I really like Bravecto Flea and Tick. It isn’t cheap; however, it lasts for 3 months, so you might be saving some money in the long run.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is heartworm an issue in your area?

Seresto collars are super for ticks and lasts 8 months! But may be a hazard for your LGDs as it may not break-away in a strangulation type situation.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes heartworm is a problem in our area as well as pretty much any other parasite that can affect a dog! We thought about the seresto collars, but we don't like having collars on them and we don't want to have to worry about not touching the chemically collars.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Did you ever find a good option for flea, tuck and heartworm? I just got a 9 wk old GP puppy. Looking into my options.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

No we didn't. We use interceptor for worms and K9 advantage (or advantix, I can't remember) for flea and tick. If you aren't apposed to flea collars those are a lot cheaper than topical and oral medications.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The cheap stuff usually doesn't work and the chemicals can be deadly. You are better off spending the money on the quality stuff.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

We use injectable ivermectin for heartworms/intestinal worms and Nexgard when we have fleas. The Nexgard knocks out the fleas and they don't come back.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What is the dose for Ivermectin for the heart worms for dogs? (non collie).


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

It is 1 cc per 100 pounds (of the injectable for cattle), so I use an insulin syringe and just give a unit per pound.


----------

